# Alim. G4 H.S : ça se répare ?



## Adragorne (11 Août 2008)

Bonjour,
L'alim. de mon vénérable G4 450 bipro a subitement rendu l'âme :
Mac éteint normalement le soir pour prévenir d'un orage finalement, pas d'orage, mais Ô désespoir, plus de réveil le lendemain !
Rien, Keud, Walou : ni son, ni lumière !
Démontage d'alim. pour voir : rien à voir (d'apparent, même à l'intérieur), pas de trace de chauffe, rien.
Remontage de l'alim d'un G4 466 mono (presque idem) prélevée chez un voisin (momentanément) généreux : ça marche nickel.
Sauf qu'il va bien falloir que je lui rende un jour  et que je n'en trouve pas d'occase, qu'il me faut une Apple because écran ADC.
Bref, je me demande si il n'est pas envisageable de la réparer ?
Mes connaissances en électricité ou en électronique sont proches de zéro, mais ça ne m'empêche pas de réparer tout un tas de bidules électriques et informatiques (dont pas mal de Mac ;-).
Sauf que je ne sais pas où chercher !
Donc, si une bonne âme a quelques connaissances en la matière, ou connais quelqu'un qui ferait ça pour pas cher, ou a une alim. ad hoc pas cher (ou même gratuite , bref :
si quelqu'un peut m'aider !!!
Ça serai super trop méga cool, tout ça tout ça (et je me sentirai moins seul !)


----------



## ben206stras (12 Août 2008)

Essaye de voir du côté des sites de matériel spécial Mac, genre mac-pro.com ...


----------



## r e m y (12 Août 2008)

Tu as regardé si il n'ya pas quelque chose qui ressemble à un fusible grillé sur cette alim?


----------



## Adragorne (13 Août 2008)

Bonjour,
Pas vu de fusible, mais je n'ai pas eu le temps d'étudier tout ça de très près
Une idée de l'endroit où regarder en priorité ?


----------



## Arlequin (13 Août 2008)

c'est un peu bête mais bon, on ne sait jamais: 

et si c'était simplement le fait d'avoir tout débranché/rebranché qui aurait suffit à remettre le mac d'aplomb ? 

J'ai eu un cas qque peu similaire la semaine passée avec un g4 bipro resté débranché qques semaines.... Impossible à remettre en route ! Au final, tout débranché, retiré la pile de la carte mère, les 4 barettes ram, ai attendu 10 minutes, ai tout rebranché et tadaaaam, c'est reparti ! 

as tu essayé ton alim dans le mac du voisin ? 

as tu essayé de remettre ton alim dans ton mac  ? 

Si malgré tout ton alim est bien morte, essaye d'en trouver une d'occaz sur ebay, voir même un mac complet... au prix où ces tours partent en ce moment, ça ne te coutera pas très cher....;

à+


----------



## Adragorne (13 Août 2008)

Pas forcément si bête, mais ça n'est pas ça 
J'ai effectivement interverti les 2 alims, et la mienne ne fonctionne dans aucun des 2 macs
Pour d'occase, je cherche, mais rien pour l'instant (j'ai d'ailleurs passé une annonce sur MacGé).
Quand à acheter une tour, elles ne sont effectivement pas très cher, mais en état de marche, elles coûtent plus cher qu'une alim seule.
Et un G4 H.S l'est souvent à cause de l'alim !

Bref, je vais essayer de trouver le temps de regarder plus en détail dès que j'ai un moment.
Je suis toujours preneur de conseils ;-)


----------



## Arlequin (14 Août 2008)

Adragorne a dit:


> Pas forcément si bête, mais ça n'est pas ça
> J'ai effectivement interverti les 2 alims, et la mienne ne fonctionne dans aucun des 2 macs&#8230;
> Pour d'occase, je cherche, mais rien pour l'instant (j'ai d'ailleurs passé une annonce sur MacGé).
> Quand à acheter une tour, elles ne sont effectivement pas très cher, mais en état de marche, elles coûtent plus cher qu'une alim seule.
> ...



bon ben j'aurai essayé 

c'est quelle référence ton alim ? 

il y en a quelques unes sur ebay pourtant.... cherche avec "g4 power supply"

je ne connais pas le bipro 450, mais est ce la même que dans les MDD ? allongée et qui prend toute la longueur du mac ou plutôt de la forme d'une alim PC ?

dans quel coin es tu ? 

à+


----------



## Adragorne (14 Août 2008)

La ref. de l'alim : API-9841-291 REV : B

Pour la forme, c'est plutôt cubique un peu allongé.
Sinon, je suis sur Paris (Boulogne, pour être précis).


----------



## Arlequin (14 Août 2008)

Adragorne a dit:


> La ref. de l'alim : API-9841-291 REV : B
> 
> Pour la forme, c'est plutôt cubique un peu allongé.
> Sinon, je suis sur Paris (Boulogne, pour être précis).



deux sur ebay.... aux states

si j'en trouve une je te contacte

à+


----------



## Adragorne (14 Août 2008)

Les states, ça fait un peu loin :-}
Merci de ton aide !


----------



## Arlequin (14 Août 2008)

Adragorne a dit:


> Les states, ça fait un peu loin :-}
> Merci de ton aide !



faut pas y aller à la nage non plus.... il existe des transporteurs 

Cela dit, tu serais étonné de la quantité de pièces que j'ai déjà acheté aux US via ebay... ram, alim, superdrive etc.  parfois ça vaut vraiment le coup....

à+


----------



## demougin (14 Août 2008)

tu peux peut être trouver une alim chez "microcase" 12, rue Pascal Paris 5°


----------



## fransoi5978 (14 Août 2008)

Si tu veux j'ai une alim, mais elle ne doit pas être très puissante. Si tu n'as pas 5 disque 3 carte PCI et 10 périphérique USB elle doit pouvoir tenir le coup. De mémoire c'est une alim de G4 mono. Je suis dans le 78.

Si ca t'intéresse ...

PS : donne moi les caractéristique de ton alim que je compare à la mienne.


----------



## Adragorne (14 Août 2008)

Merci pour l'offre !

C'est donc une API-9841-291 REV : B
AC INPUT:
100-120V, 47 - 63 Hz 10.0A
200-240V, 47 - 63 Hz 5.0A

DC OUTPUT:
+   5.0V === 20.0A
+   3.3V === 24.0A
+ 12.0V ===   8.0A
-  12.0V === 0.25A
+ 28.0VS===4.04A
(Total 126W Max)

Pour info, j'ai tout de même 2 DD, plus 1 lecteur Zip (plus très utilisé&#8230 + 1 carte SCSI (+ le lecteur DVD d'origine). J'ai également un Apple Display en ADC, mais rien en USB à part le clavier.
A priori, ça pourrai passer, mais j'ai un doute pour l'ADC ?
Je crois que mono ou bi, c'est du kif au niveau de l'alim, mais ça dépend de la génération du G4.
A vérifier&#8230; Si quelqu'un a des infos là-dessus ;-)


----------

